
Perl 6: A nice supplies: syntactic relief for working with asynchronous data - perlgeek
https://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2015/12/14/day-14-a-nice-supplies-syntactic-relief-for-working-with-asynchronous-data/
======
nige123
Really like how expressive this solution is and the readability of the
"whenever" blocks handling asynchronous events.

